# Alexander Egorovich Varlamov (1801 - 1848)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, one of the founding fathers of the Russian Art song.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Angel






I do not want


----------

